# Side dishes for fried chicken?



## KyMama

I'm thawing a big pack of chicken legs for supper tonight and I guess I will just fry them. Tried to think of something different, but gave up. LOL If you have a better idea please share.

What do you usually have with fried chicken? My DH loves his mashed potatoes, but it's the last thing I want tonight. The only thing I have left in the garden is cukes, tomatoes and green peppers. I was thinking I would slice some tomatoes and do some cukes in vinegar & salt water. But I can't think of anything else. 

I know you don't know what I have in my pantry or freezer, and I can't list it all. But please mention whatever you think is good with fried chicken. It will at least give me ideas for future meals if I don't have something.

Last but not least, biscuits or cornbread? 

TIA


----------



## DaleK

Macaroni salad, potato salad and/or coleslaw.


----------



## MO_cows

I would make a salad out of the cucumber, tomato and green pepper. Add onions. Dressing is just vinegar and oil, sweetened, use sugar or any other sweetener that suits ya. Also salt and pepper. Or use italian dressing if you have it in the frig already and just sweeten it. 

A warm vegetable side dish, green beans maybe, and if you feel real ambitious, biscuits or cornbread.


----------



## KyMama

Potato salad sounds good. I didn't think of it because I can't make it. :ashamed: But I called my mom because I remembered she offered me some yesterday since she made too much. 

I'm making some baked beans too. Normally we have mashed potatoes and green beans, but I'm just tired of the same old stuff. 

I would make the cucumber, tomato, pepper and onion salad, but my boys won't eat it. I make it sometimes when it's just me and DH with Italian dressing and we eat it up. 

I think we are going to pass on the bread tonight because my kitchen is already hot from cooking the chicken. I soooo need to get me a solar oven. 

Thanks y'all.


----------



## mekasmom

I would make mac/cheese because you don't have to take so much time doing it then letting it cool before eating on such a hot day. And I would take the veggies and just chop then add vinegar/sugar or else Italian dressing.


----------



## Guest

coleslaw w/fresh veggies...YUMMY...


----------



## stef

Buttered rice or noodles? Oven fries or grilled veggies? Applesauce. Sauted mushrooms with peas and onions. Corn on the cob. Some hot pasta dressed with Parmesan cheese and black pepper?


----------



## Liberty'sGirl

Noodles, tomatoes, cole slaw, french fries, orange jello w/ pineapple & mandarin oranges, chocolate cake, cut up carrots... That's what my grandma used to serve with fried chicken.


----------



## TxHorseMom

I make "chicken fried rice" (homemade recipie) cornbread and a veggie. I tried making a different side than the rice, but the family got upset so I don't make that mistake again. lol


----------



## jwal10

Cole slaw, corn on the cob or fresh sliced tomatoes in the summer, mashed potatoes or baked beans in the winter. Not all at once but 1 or 2 sides with each meal....James


----------



## oregon woodsmok

I like the traditional fried chicken dinner sort of thing, but because fried chicken is a bit high calorie and high fat and already includes a carb with the breading, I serve it with green salad or coleslaw which I make scant on the mayo, and a couple of steamed or stir fried veggies.

I serve an apricot mustard dipping sauce with fried chicken, which does not help on the calorie or health issues with fried chicken, but it sure tastes good.


----------



## Evons hubby

KyMama said:


> Potato salad sounds good. I didn't think of it because I can't make it.


Oh my! I cant imagine not having potato salad with my fried chicken... along with coleslaw but my slaw requires a two day head start. Tater salad is much quicker. I just boil 8 large eggs, 9 minutes once they begin to boil. Scoop them out of the boiling water and cool in large pan of cold water, and put about 8 regular sized taters (peeled and cubed while eggs are cooking) in the water the eggs were boiled in. Bring them to a slow boil while peeling the eggs. I then take a few slices of a white onion, (enough to yield 2 tablespoons) about 8 slices of my bread and butter pickles, and grind them up pretty fine with the eggs. (I use an old timey hand cranked food grinder, but you can chop them up pretty fine too) Put your eggs, onion, and pickles in a mixing bowl, add a heaping teaspoon of mustard, a tablespoon of minced garlic, and about a cup of miracle whip. When the taters are just tender, drain them in a colander, allow to cool a bit and stir into your egg mixture. You can add a bit more M/W if it seems too dry. Top with a light coating of paprika, cover with saran wrap and chill for an hour or so in the fridge before serving.


----------

